# declaración oficial de Djokovic tras la deportación,



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui


----------



## pepinox (16 Ene 2022)

Australia demostrando que es un gobierno-marioneta del anglosionismo internacional.


----------



## El Promotor (16 Ene 2022)

La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.

Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.







LOL.






@Plasteriano @Burbujo II @Impresionante @IsabelloMendaz @eljusticiero @Guanotopía @ueee3 @PACOJONES @Edge2 @Viernes_Negro4 @pepinox @Monsieur George @FuturoEuropeo @la mano negra @Don Pascual @Taxi_Driver @Señor X


----------



## automono (16 Ene 2022)

y todo el mundo aplaudiendo la medida.


----------



## pepinox (16 Ene 2022)

@El Promotor -> Ignorar -> Se han guardado tus cambios.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Promotor (16 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> @El Promotor -> Ignorar -> Se han guardado tus cambios.




¿Lo ven?

Es un no parar lo de los fanboys de Djokovic...







Vaya día llevan en el foro.

LOL.






@Burbujo II


----------



## Lma0Zedong (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Lo que parece ignorar en ese simple análisis es que Djokovic ya había entrado en dichas fronteras cumpliendo con la ley, y que ahora ha sido deportado por motivos políticos, pasandose por el forro sentencias judiciales previas o sus propias normas. Es algo parecido a la "subversión" de la era de Franco.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

dice que "se tomará un tiempo" antes de hacer más comentarios

con Nole la mafia farmanazi ha pinchado hueso, un tio con cojones, con fama y con dinero que no quiere pasar por el aro. Han creado un héroe que es lo que faltaba al movimiento anti kakunas.

La guerra sólo acaba de empezar


----------



## eL PERRO (16 Ene 2022)

automono dijo:


> y todo el mundo aplaudiendo la medida.



Evidentemente. Mano MUY DURA con los criminales que violan las fronteras. Los mugremitas que quereis desmantelarlas, sois escoria


----------



## Al-paquia (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Ostia que tío mas tonto


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2022)

Los de open de australia estarán contentos. A ver quien coño va a seguirlo ahora.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Los de open de australia estarán contentos. A ver quien coño va a seguirlo ahora.



a mi solo me interesa ver si hay algún caso de "repentinitis" en directo


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza. 
Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



Muy bien. Una respuesta seria y con la cabeza fría. Sin pataleos ni insultos ni victimismos.
Los malos han ganado una batalla pero la guerra sigue.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.


----------



## kronopio (16 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> dice que "se tomará un tiempo" antes de hacer más comentarios
> 
> con Nole la mafia farmanazi ha pinchado hueso, un tio con cojones, con fama y con dinero que no quiere pasar por el aro. Han creado un héroe que es lo que faltaba al movimiento anti kakunas.
> 
> La guerra sólo acaba de empezar



Que está teniendo cojones si,pero yo tendría cuidado en no elevar su figura como un mártir de la causa,vivimos tiempos en los que pueden ir apareciendo falsos profetas,falsos testigos,etc...

Los medios ahora le están ridiculizando,pero pueden darle la vuelta a la tortilla sibilina mente y presentarnos a alguien "especial".

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Narwhal (16 Ene 2022)

Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza.
> Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.



Aunque cree riqueza tendrá que cumplir las normas como todos, por mucho que yo misma prefiera que entre ese a mi país que un africano cualquiera con cultura musulmana.


----------



## Tranki (16 Ene 2022)

__





Merecida derrota de Novak Djokovic







amp-dw-com.cdn.ampproject.org





Se tomó la decisión final en el caso de Djokovic: el Abierto de Australia no tendrá al serbio. En retrospectiva, hay muchos perdedores, opina Andreas Sten-Ziemons, pero el mayor de todos es la propia estrella del tenis.
El primer ministro de Australia, Scott Morrison, ya había pronunciado la última palabra en el asunto de Novak Djokovic hace más de una semana: "Las reglas son las reglas", y ellas también se aplican al mejor tenista del mundo, le guste o no.

Djokovic no podrá participar en el Abierto de Australia en Melbourne e incluso antes de que comience el torneo ya es uno de los grandes perdedores. Por desgracia, causó algunos daños colaterales en el proceso. La reputación de las autoridades australianas, el organizador del torneo y la federación mundial de tenis ATP también se vio salpicada durante la interminable saga de Djokovic.

Sucesión de mentiras
Podemos aceptar que Djokovic, que es un antivacunas convencido, aterrizara en Melbourne a principios de enero con la buena fe de que los documentos que había aportado eran suficientes para entrar. Pero cuando vio que no fue así, las cosas se volvieron absurdas.

De repente se reveló un contagio de coronavirus del que ya se había recuperado y que no había sido mencionado antes, pero que lo convirtió en una persona recuperada de la enfermedad. Luego vino una disculpa pública cuando quedó claro que, como persona contagiada, habría sido mejor no reunirse con un grupo de niños y periodistas un día después de salir positivo en un test. Además, surgió de la nada un supuesta nueva prueba positiva, que rápidamente resultó ser falsa.

Una mentira casi siempre lleva a otras, y en algún momento toda la construcción se derrumba. No sería de extrañar que el serbio tuviera que volver a rectificar y admitir que el test que se hizo en diciembre era falso y que en realidad no estuvo infectado en absoluto, para que no sea procesado por violar la normativa anti-covid-19 en Serbia y España. Si esto ocurriera, conduciría probablemente a nuevas investigaciones por falsificación de documentos o engaño.

*¿Quién es el idiota?*
Djokovic parece vivir en un universo propio, en el que él es el sol alrededor del cual gira todo. El hecho de que sea venerado como un santo en su Serbia natal y que haya habido manifestaciones públicas para su liberación no lo ayuda, sin duda, a mantener los pies en la tierra. Tampoco las declaraciones del padre de Djokovic sobre que su hijo sería crucificado como Jesús.

Es bueno que el ministro de Inmigración de Australia, Alex Hawke, haya mostrado más realismo con su decisión de revocar el visado de Djokovic. Es una lástima que el atleta y sus asesores no se hayan dado cuenta de que no se podía ganar el combate y hayan presentado otro recurso. Es bueno, de nuevo, que esto también haya sido rechazado en última instancia.

"Todos jugamos según las reglas para venir a Australia y participar en el torneo", dijo hace unos días el rival de Djokovic, Stefanos Tsitsipas, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión indio WION. "Una minoría muy pequeña decidió seguir su propio camino. Eso hace que la mayoría parezca idiota", agregó el griego en referencia a la decisión de Djokovic de no vacunarse e incluso así aventurarse a entrar al torneo.

¡Falso! El idiota de esta historia es Djokovic.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy bien. Una respuesta seria y con la cabeza fría. Sin pataleos ni insultos ni victimismos.
> Los malos han ganado una batalla pero la guerra sigue.



un tio con clase y con educación, no como el calvo de Manacor







Nole, uno di noi


----------



## Mr. VULT (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



 

Espero que a Rallo le pague y mucho el plandemismo NWO por los servicios prestados. Porque si lo hace gratis, el ridículo es mayúsculo. Parece el tweet de un comedoritos de primero de politicas que acaba de leer a Locke.


Los que sí somos pro-libertad y pro-ser humano lo explicamos un poquito mejor. Cosas del pensamiento independiente:

kafka en australia (i) – deus vult


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Espero que a Rallo le pague y mucho el plandemismo NWO por los servicios prestados. Porque si lo hace gratis, el ridículo es mayúsculo. Parece el tweet de un comedoritos de primero de politicas que acaba de leer a Locke.
> 
> 
> Los que sí somos pro-libertad y pro-ser humano lo explicamos un poquito mejor. Cosas del pensamiento independiente:
> ...



Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.

Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.


----------



## Mr. VULT (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.
> 
> Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.



Al contrario. Leete el articulo que enlazo y ya veras como no es una cuestion de "ideologias". La segunda parte se va a centrar exclusivamente a analizar legalmente el "proceso" de estos dias, las declaraciones de abogados, autoridades y el ridiculo legal que han perpetrado los jueces-funcionarios australianos.


----------



## invaco (16 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.



Ni mas ni menos.


----------



## petro6 (16 Ene 2022)

Vaya mierda de declaración. Con la barrabasada que le han hecho y se pone a soltar flores cómo un rata Nadal cualquiera.


----------



## Billy Ray (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



No nos indignamos por no haberlo dejado cruzar la frontera. Nos indignamos porque estamos viendo como se pueden atropellar los derechos de cualquiera con la escusa del covid y las vacunas de mierda, señor Rallo, intoxicador de mierda.


----------



## Mr. VULT (16 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.



Es que en realidad accede a Australia a traves de una visa especial de deportista como todos los que acuden al torneo. 

Pero esto se la sopla a los voceros de la plandemia.


----------



## Rantamplum (16 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



Pues no , porque le prohíben entrar en Australia tres años , así que a esta historia le quedan dos años más . 

Enviado desde mi BV9700Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ArturoB (16 Ene 2022)

Lo que le pasé al Yocovic me importa una mierda del tamaño de una catedral.


----------



## невежда (16 Ene 2022)

*Sucesión de mentiras*

Podemos aceptar que Djokovic, que es un antivacunas convencido, aterrizara en Melbourne a principios de enero con la buena fe de que los documentos que había aportado eran suficientes para entrar. Pero cuando vio que no fue así, las cosas se volvieron absurdas.

De repente se reveló un contagio de coronavirus del que ya se había recuperado y que no había sido mencionado antes, pero que lo convirtió en una persona recuperada de la enfermedad. Luego vino una disculpa pública cuando quedó claro que, como persona contagiada, habría sido mejor no reunirse con un grupo de niños y periodistas un día después de salir positivo en un test. Además, surgió de la nada un supuesta nueva prueba positiva, que rápidamente resultó ser falsa.

Una mentira casi siempre lleva a otras, y en algún momento toda la construcción se derrumba. No sería de extrañar que el serbio tuviera que volver a rectificar y admitir que el test que se hizo en diciembre era falso y que en realidad no estuvo infectado en absoluto, para que no sea procesado por violar la normativa anti-covid-19 en Serbia y España. Si esto ocurriera, conduciría probablemente a nuevas investigaciones por falsificación de documentos o engaño.


*¿Quién es el idiota?*

Djokovic parece vivir en un universo propio, en el que él es el sol alrededor del cual gira todo. El hecho de que sea venerado como un santo en su Serbia natal y que haya habido manifestaciones públicas para su liberación no lo ayuda, sin duda, a mantener los pies en la tierra. Tampoco las declaraciones del padre de Djokovic sobre que su hijo sería crucificado como Jesús.

Es bueno que el ministro de Inmigración de Australia, Alex Hawke, haya mostrado más realismo con su decisión de revocar el visado de Djokovic. Es una lástima que el atleta y sus asesores no se hayan dado cuenta de que no se podía ganar el combate y hayan presentado otro recurso. Es bueno, de nuevo, que esto también haya sido rechazado en última instancia.

"Todos jugamos según las reglas para venir a Australia y participar en el torneo", dijo hace unos días el rival de Djokovic, Stefanos Tsitsipas, en una entrevista con el canal de televisión indio WION. "Una minoría muy pequeña decidió seguir su propio camino. Eso hace que la mayoría parezca idiota", agregó el griego en referencia a la decisión de Djokovic de no vacunarse e incluso así aventurarse a entrar al torneo.

¡*Falso! El idiota de esta historia es Djokovic.*


----------



## tHE edGe (16 Ene 2022)

Rallo es el nuevo Padre Apeles. Solo le escucha la clase baja inculta. Menudo subnormal.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (16 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> ¿Lo ven?
> 
> Es un no parar lo de los fanboys de Djokovic...
> 
> ...



Me llama la atención tu personalidad.
Qué tipo de insecto enfermo hay que ser para entrar al foro, nunca a debatir un tema con argumentos, sino solo a soltar bilis.
Vaya puta mierda tiene que ser tu vida, colega.


----------



## Morototeo (16 Ene 2022)

Es un Señor.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (16 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza.
> Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.



Rallo tiene una lucha contra el control de las fronteras. En su liberalismo extremo, cree que hay que dejar las fronteras abiertas y que la gente se mueva libremente (también hay que decir que no defiende ayudas para los inmigrantes ni pisos ni sanidad ni nada, el que viene que trabaje y se busque la vida). Así que ha pensado que puede usar el caso de Djokovic para confrontar con los que defienden las fronteras.

En mi opinión comete un error y así se lo he dicho en twitter. El control de fronteras está bien, pero eso no quiere decir que en ocasiones se haga un abuso de ese poder. Y eso se puede criticar.


----------



## Progretón (16 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> @El Promotor -> Ignorar -> Se han guardado tus cambios.



@El Promotoh, de gilipolleces.


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.



Muy bien visto. Es parecido a cuando Ucrania organizó la Eurovisión y prohibió la entrada a la cantante Rusa. Eurovisión debería haber amenazado a Ucrania con suspender el festival si no deponían su actitud. Porque ese festival era terreno neutral. No era jurisdicción Ucraniana.
Sin embargo, Eurovisión se limitó a expresar su disconformidad y nada más.


----------



## Doctor Johnson (16 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni* en Wimbledon *le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Wimblendon la última vez que lo miré quedaba en el *Reino Unido*, donde dejan entrar a purasangres si se someten a 3 PCRs (1 antes de la llegada y 2 después de entrar en el país).


----------



## tHE edGe (16 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy bien visto. Es parecido a cuando Ucrania organizó la Eurovisión y prohibió la entrada a la cantante Rusa. Eurovisión debería haber amenazado a Ucrania con suspender el festival si no deponían su actitud. Porque ese festival era terreno neutral. No era jurisdicción Ucraniana.
> Sin embargo, Eurovisión se limitó a expresar su disconformidad y nada más.



¿Qué pasó con eso de la rusa? ¿No la dejaron entrar por la vacuna o por temas políticos con Rusia?


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Asqueroso lo eres mucho


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Ene 2022)

Promotor: siempre has sido un troll bastante cutre por excesivamente evidente. Pero sabes de sobra que en lo del serbio las que han quedado por el barro han sido las instituciones australianas. Ya sé que entre trolear y mentir hay una linea muy fina, pero para hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino de semejante calibre vas a tener que esforzarte bastante más.


----------



## tHE edGe (16 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Promotor: siempre has sido un troll bastante cutre por excesivamente evidente. Pero sabes de sobra que en lo del serbio las que han quedado por el barro han sido las instituciones australianas. Ya sé que entre trolear y mentir hay una linea muy fina, pero para hacer comulgar con ruedas de molino de semejante calibre vas a tener que esforzarte bastante más.



¿Ah sí? ¿Han quedado por el barro los australianos? Pues los apoya la inmensa mayoría de vacunados del planeta. Así que lo de quedar bien o mal es relativo.


----------



## Psipsa (16 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Los de open de australia estarán contentos. A ver quien coño va a seguirlo ahora.



Yo


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> ¿Ah sí? ¿Han quedado por el barro los australianos? Pues los apoya la inmensa mayoría de vacunados del planeta. Así que lo de quedar bien o mal es relativo.



¿Y tú qué pasa, que les has preguntado a todos?


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2022)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> kafka en australia (i) – deus vult



buen artículo

realmente estamos viviendo en un mundo totalmente kafkiano


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (16 Ene 2022)

Amí estas declaraciones suyas me suenan sospechosamente tibias...

Se verá...


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (16 Ene 2022)

tHE edGe dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con eso de la rusa? ¿No la dejaron entrar por la vacuna o por temas políticos con Rusia?



No, hombre. Eso fue antes de la Plandemia.
No dejaron participar a la chica rusa (una tetrapléjica en silla de ruedas) como venganza por la invasión de Crimea.


----------



## terraenxebre (16 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Muy bien. Una respuesta seria y con la cabeza fría. Sin pataleos ni insultos ni victimismos.
> Los malos han ganado una batalla pero la guerra sigue.



Batalla no han ganado. Estratégicamente solo han defendido una posición pero han perdido el recurso fundamental: que el Open fuese un éxito ( ahora será visto como un amaño y esperarse que no caiga ningún otro tenista...)


----------



## tHE edGe (16 Ene 2022)

Ostia macho qué decadencia tan rápida. Parece ayer cuando empezó con esa melena y esas camisetas sin mangas de Nike y los pantalones piratas que se sacaba del ojete al sacar. Era pura energía y parecía guapo y semental latino bronceado.

Ahora es feísimo y un viejo prematuro.


----------



## Dmtry (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



Es por la mentalidad colectiva, es decir borregazos de manual.


----------



## V. Crawley (16 Ene 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> "Una minoría muy pequeña decidió seguir su propio camino. Eso hace que la mayoría parezca idiota", agregó el griego en referencia a la decisión de Djokovic de no vacunarse e incluso así aventurarse a entrar al torneo.



Pensamiento de borrego. Si alguien hace algo distinto a lo que hago yo, me empiezo a sentir imbécil. No se puede consentir que alguien me haga sentir así, por lo que hay que prohibir que alguien no haga lo mismo que yo, tiene que obedecer como una puta oveja lobotomizada, igual que yo.

Si es que menuda desgracia ser tan débil, tan cobarde, tan necesitado de estar en el rebañito. Si no fueran tan peligrosos, serían dignos de lástima.


----------



## Funcional (16 Ene 2022)

A los que se alegran: solo os deseo que cuando el NWO os obligue a ingerir cianuro "por el bien común" os acordéis de Djokovic y de todos los que aún creemos en que la libertad es posible.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



El primer tweet demuestra el subnormalismo de la gente hoy en dia 

Ilegal entrando sin papeles en un pais para llevar delincuencia y miseria = tenista profesional que va solo para particiar en un torneo y volverse una vez finalizado este, aportando espectaculo, pasta y riqueza


----------



## Gusman (16 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Peor va a terminar la historia para ti, traidor subnormal.


----------



## automono (16 Ene 2022)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pensamiento de borrego. Si alguien hace algo distinto a lo que hago yo, me empiezo a sentir imbécil. No se puede consentir que alguien me haga sentir así, por lo que hay que prohibir que alguien no haga lo mismo que yo, tiene que obedecer como una puta oveja lobotomizada, igual que yo.
> 
> Si es que menuda desgracia ser tan débil, tan cobarde, tan necesitado de estar en el rebañito. Si no fueran tan peligrosos, serían dignos de lástima.



joder, me has recordado a una conversacion con un colega, que criticaba al tenista.
Yo le comentaba eso, que cuando permites que te quiten libertades, se abre la veda, que el.como vacunado no le afecta, ¿pero que pasara cuando pongan una norma que cruce sus lineas rojas?
Su contestacion, como yo no me he pinchado, "es que tu tienes esas lineas rojas a flor de piel, la gente normal no somos así... 

justo lo que has descrito, mentalidad de rebaño, les jode que alguien no comulgue con las ideas de la mayoria, porque resalta su cobardia de hacer algo por iniciativa propia.


----------



## PACOJONES (16 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



6 thanks de mierda en to la tarde no hace falta decir nada mas


----------



## frankie83 (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.
> 
> Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.



Pero qué normas y normas
Teníamos unas normas que se han saltado cuando han querido, ademas es justo desobedecer normas injustas


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Ene 2022)

En muchos lugares EXIGEN VACUNAS hasta para ir de turismo. Malaria, etc...

Yo la primera que no quiero vacuna del covid, pero cada país es libre de exigirla.


----------



## juster (16 Ene 2022)

EL DOJO CREYO QUE ESTABA EN EUROPA Y SE TOMO LA MIGRACION A LA LIGERA...
LAS LEYES SON PARA CUMPLIRSE Y NO CAGARSE EN ELLAS..
BIEN POR LOS AUSTRALIANOS !!!


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Ene 2022)

Pues yo deseo que en ese torneo las Rata-s sean fulminadas, y no que quede una, Nada-l


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> En muchos lugares EXIGEN VACUNAS hasta para ir de turismo. Malaria, etc...
> 
> Yo la primera que no quiero vacuna del covid, pero cada país es libre de exigirla.



Seguís errando en la base: no es una vacuna, entérense de una vez. Es una ponzoña que Sion impone a modo de plaga bíblica, tomándose el derecho a ser Dios.


----------



## Roedr (16 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Coño es que es una simple persona. ¿Qué va a hacer contra todos los politicuchos con ínfulas nazis del mundo?. 

Le pasará lo que a todos, a tragar y joderse. Los gregarios se alegran, los que tenemos un poco de sentido crítico sentimos su derrota como propia.


----------



## Narwhal (16 Ene 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Coño es que es una simple persona. ¿Qué va a hacer contra todos los politicuchos con ínfulas nazis del mundo?.
> 
> Le pasará lo que a todos, a tragar y joderse. Los gregarios se alegran, los que tenemos un poco de sentido crítico sentimos su derrota como propia.



¿Qué politicuchos?¿Y qué tiene que ver? Aunque sea una simple persona, por dignidad podría decir a los dueños del US Open, Asics o Lacoste que él no se vacuna por más que le presionen verdad??? Es perfectamente LIBRE para no acudir a esos torneos. Otra cosa es que esa libertad ahora le parezca demasiado cara.


----------



## Kurten (16 Ene 2022)

BRV0V0V0V0V0V0V0TAL

Un saludo magufil a todos


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (16 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



Clase y dignidad.

Contraste brutal con la izmierda que aprovecha para lincharle (ahí están los comentarios de @El Promotor por ejemplo).

En fin.

La realidad inapelable es que Djokovic cumplió con todos los requisitos exigidos y le tendieron una trampa como demuestran los hechos y la absurda sentencia.

El precedente es preocupante.

Habrá competiciones en otros países que también mentirán a los deportistas para luego lincharles cuando lleguen?


----------



## Ulisses (16 Ene 2022)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Pues no , porque le prohíben entrar en Australia tres años , así que a esta historia le quedan dos años más .
> 
> Enviado desde mi BV9700Pro mediante Tapatalk



Tal vez los mismos años que le quedan al torneo. Que no dejen jugar al mejor no creo que haga aumentar su reputación.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Australia demostrando que es un gobierno-marioneta del anglosionismo internacional.



siempre fue un pais pvta, joder, las armas nucleares inglesas fueron probadas en su territorio, y tuvieron hasta lluvia radiactiva en una de las pruebas en ciudades por un cambio de viento o algo asi
eso es ser puta putita y poner la cama ademas


----------



## tixel (16 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Dudo mucho que se baje los pantalones, y menos a estas alturas y con lo que ha pasado. Puede mandar a tomar por culo todo y a todos y seguir siendo el goat. Los patrocinadores se la pueden chupar.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Ene 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahora resulta que no participar en el experimento de una terapia genética nunca antes probada,con una autorización de emergencia que exime a los fabricantes de cualquier responsabilidad,te convierte en antivacunas.

You look like you just come off a comic book.


----------



## Kbkubito (16 Ene 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Dudo mucho que se baje los pantalones, y menos a estas alturas y con lo que ha pasado. Puede mandar a tomar por culo todo y a todos y seguir siendo el goat. Los patrocinadores se la pueden chupar.



Los patrocinadores van a tomar quina,ya que la terapia genética experimental es de libre participación.


----------



## Brigit (16 Ene 2022)

Australia es un país soberano que decide cuales son sus normas. Djokovic es uno más y las tiene que cumplir.


----------



## Brigit (16 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.



Pero eso también lo hace un turista. Entra, está unos días y se va. 
La ley tiene unas normas para entrar en el país y no distingue entre turistas y deportistas.


----------



## pamplinero (16 Ene 2022)

Pues bien oye. Novak, tiene unos principios y unas normas que sigue a rajatabla por encima del dinero.
Pues bien por el. No veo aqui ningun problema.
Y por otro lado un gobierno, con sus principios y sus normas, que han seguido a rajatabla.
Pues tambien bien por ellos. Ningun problema.

Y ambos, han sido inflexibles y fieles a sus principios, aun a costa de perder dinero o reputacion o carrera profesional (apliquese a cada uno lo que corresponda). La verdad tampoco veo aqui nada sangrante. Ha ocurrido lo que tenia que pasar. Lo correcto en ambas partes y ninguno se ha bajado los pantalones.


----------



## Kilojulio (16 Ene 2022)

No vac. Yo covid.


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (16 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Australia es un país soberano que decide cuales son sus normas. Djokovic es uno más y las tiene que cumplir.



Otro imbécil que le diría a los negros cuando se quejaban de que se tenían que sentar en el asiento de atrás del bus "negro, ya sabías las normas cuando entraste en el autobús."

Basura de gente, puta escoria a duras penas humanos. Y no me refiero a los negros, claro, sino a los que defienden este tipo de razonamientos de mierda, que no son dignos ni de la más miserable rata de alcantarilla.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (16 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Pero eso también lo hace un turista. Entra, está unos días y se va.
> La ley tiene unas normas para entrar en el país y no distingue entre turistas y deportistas.



pero el torneo puede cambiar de ubicación porque puedes poner una pista de tenis en cualquier ciudad y país, no hay nada de especial, pero puedes en cambio poner la Torre Eiffel en Senegal o el Coliseo en Pakistán ? ... Por poder se podría, sí, pero sería algo totalmente diferente, un turista va a visitar un país, y es normal que se adapte, un deportista no va a visitar ni a vivir, va a competir ... De hecho, es lo que ha venido a decir la ministra francesa, Rolland Garros es un torneo internacional y el torneo le garantiza al gobierno que habrá una "burbuja de seguridad sanitaria", pero nada más, es el enfoque correcto.
El gobierno asstraliano ha querido meter mierda y política porque creen que les favorece electoralmente, es una verguenza para el deporte


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (16 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Ostia que tío mas tonto



Se ha quitado la careta. Es un progre pro-Estado más fingiendo ser anarcolibertario. Los fundamentos fundacionales de lo libertario a tomar todos por culo...porque lo dice papá Estado totalitario australiano. Totalitarismo extremo sin límites ni lógica alguna.


----------



## Dave Bowman (16 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Citando al 11 de gala de retrasados mentales de burbuja para q te rían la gracia?

Valiente subnormal debes ser


----------



## kikoseis (17 Ene 2022)

Brigit dijo:


> Australia es un país soberano que decide cuales son sus normas. Djokovic es uno más y las tiene que cumplir.



Claro. Corea del Norte también. Y bien que les criticais.

En todo caso es un torneo internacional, y debería considerarse territorio neutral, tal como han expuesto más arriba.

Eso sería lo lógico. Pero como el mundo lleva 3 años siendo ilógico, pues a ver como acaba la película de la tormenta en la que andamos metidos.


----------



## César Borgia (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## ChortiHunter (17 Ene 2022)

Buah pedazo respuesta bootal de Nocac. Los covidiotas esperaban que se fuera enfadado con los ojos rojos y chimpanceando. Se fue tranquillo y encima escribió una respuesta de oro dejando a los covidiotas boquiabiertos echando espuma por la boca.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Ene 2022)

Así está Australia...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Ene 2022)

Sigo pensando que NOvac se ha equivocado queriendo jugar y entrar en Australia, cuando en ese país ahora están jugando con reglas distintas a las que él preconiza...


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (17 Ene 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Sigo pensando que NOvac se ha equivocado queriendo jugar y entrar en Australia, cuando en ese país ahora están jugando con reglas distintas a las que él preconiza...



Lo han explicado ya muchas veces en el foro. Probablemente tenga firmados multitud de contratos importantísimos que le obligan como mínimo a hacer todo lo posible para intentar jugar. Dudo mucho que lo haya hecho por gusto, porque no tiene mucha lógica.


----------



## xzzz (17 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



Siempre la misma gente en las mismas trincheras. Y yo siempre en la de enfrente. Ya es casualidad.


----------



## INE (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.
> 
> Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.



Pero si precisamente el ministro decide expulsarlo por motivos de salud y orden. Y Djokovic hizo todo lo que le pedían para
entrar, no se planto en la frontera como un saltavallas.


----------



## Camaro SS (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.
> 
> Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.



El problema es que en Australia, en 2022, existe una norma que no te permite entrar en el pais si no estas vacunado de una enfermedad que puedes demostrar que no tienes.


----------



## Karlos Smith (17 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> @El Promotor -> Ignorar -> Se han guardado tus cambios.



Siempre dejo algun payaso sin ignorar pero el promotonto es demasiado subnormal.

Lefazo y al ignore


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Al ignore por subnormal


----------



## El Bebé Lejías (17 Ene 2022)

Camaro SS dijo:


> El problema es que en Australia, en 2022, existe una norma que no te permite entrar en el pais si no estas vacunado de una enfermedad que puedes demostrar que no tienes.



El problema es que esa norma tiene unas excepciones que djokovic cumplía y, siguiendo la norma al pie de la letra, podía entrar en el país sin problemas. De hecho el juez le dio la razón.

El problema es que un político decide que se pasa la justicia y el poder judicial por el forro de los cojones y utiliza una prerrogativa, más digna de tiempos que no se deberían revivir que de ahora, para expulsarle del país por sus cojones morenos.

El problema es que basa su decisión, para más cachondeo, en que puede promover el movimiento antivacunas, cuando no es ilegal ser antivacunas, es como expulsar de un país por tus cojones morenos a un deportista francés porque puede promover que se coma queso, y a ti no te gusta el queso. Ni es ilegal ser antivacunas, ni es ilegal que te guste el queso, por más que el queso esté de grasas hasta el culo.

El problema es la enorme cantidad de payasos en este país que se llama España defendiendo semejante aberración. Porque hay que ser escoria para defender eso que han hecho, pues pisotea los derechos individuales más básicos.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Ene 2022)

Djokovic llegó a la terminal del aeropuerto de Tullamarine de Melbourne con ropa oscura y mascarilla facial acompañado por su equipo técnico y se llevó un pequeño aplauso y vitoreo por parte de alguno de los viajeros, según un vídeo del Canal 10.









Graban a Djokovic abandonando Australia tras ser deportado


El tenista serbio dejó el país tras comunicar que no pondría problemas ante su deportación de Australia




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Ene 2022)

Una pena lo de Djokovic, lo peor es que en unos meses le pedirán hasta cuarta dosis para ir a cualquier país de mundo


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (17 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Tu eres subnormal.
Al ignore.


----------



## Don Luriio (17 Ene 2022)

Lo de Rallo es pa cagarse y no limpiarse. Y lo de Es radio, OK diario etc...menudos esgarramanta


----------



## Tumama (17 Ene 2022)

Tranki dijo:


> "Una minoría muy pequeña decidió seguir su propio camino. Eso hace que la mayoría parezca idiota", agregó el griego en referencia a la decisión de Djokovic de no vacunarse e incluso así aventurarse a entrar al torneo.



juaz, entonces admite que quiere que todos nos vacunemos para no parecer ellos unos idiotas.


----------



## Don Luriio (17 Ene 2022)

En realidad Djokovic lo único que ha dicho es que no quiere revelar si se ha vacunado o no. A partir de ahí se le acusa de antivacunas, conspiranoico, delincuente, chulo, prepotente, iluminado, loco, peligroso, magufo, ultranacionalista, egoista, endiosado, ultraderechista...todo por una decisión personal de no declararse vacunado. Si el mundo no se ha vuelto loco pues ya me diréis


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Aunque cree riqueza tendrá que cumplir las normas como todos



¿Qué normas? Si hay muchos tenistas participando en el open sin haberse "vacunado" con nada. Esto no va de normas, ni de leyes ni nada, a ver si nos vamos enterando.



Roedr dijo:


> Coño es que es una simple persona. ¿Qué va a hacer contra todos los politicuchos con ínfulas nazis del mundo?.
> 
> Le pasará lo que a todos, a tragar y joderse. Los gregarios se alegran, los que tenemos un poco de sentido crítico sentimos su derrota como propia.



Yo no veo aquí derrota alguna, sino una clara victoria: Djokovic no ha pasado por el aro y no se ha inyectado nada extraño que ha demostrado perjudica claramente el rendimiento de los deportistas. Lo que ha quedado claro para muchos (que aún no lo sabían) es el estercolero que es Australia y que siempre ha sido.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (17 Ene 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Se ha quitado la careta. Es un progre pro-Estado más fingiendo ser anarcolibertario. Los fundamentos fundacionales de lo libertario a tomar todos por culo...porque lo dice papá Estado totalitario australiano. Totalitarismo extremo sin límites ni lógica alguna.



No es pro-estado ni liberal ni nada, es simplemente PRO-ANGLO. Siempre lo ha sido, y de ahí sale todo. Es un libeggal como Aznar y cía, que tiene por pasión tragar lefa inglesa a todas horas.


----------



## Plasteriano (17 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Impresionante. 

Es impresionante también la velocidad con la que los mongolitos del foro han olvidado la exclusiva que diligentemente nos trajo el otro día. Me refiero a eso de que el héroe de los virgendoritos es pro refugee total y trabaja directamente para el NWO (UNICEF/ONU).







Ahora me pregunto, sabiendo que todos los héroes a los que adoran terminan dejándolos humillados, ¿cuánto tiempo tardará Yocovid en pincharse? 

¿Y qué harán las ratas cretinas para esquivar el enésimo bochorno?


----------



## alas97 (17 Ene 2022)

Siempre nuestros amorosos amos nos han dicho que el deporte esta libre de la politica. es un paso previo a la reconciliación y a la concordia.

Una tregua vamos.

Pero.

*Berlín 1936.*

España hizo boicot.







*Moscú 1980.*

EEUU no fue, porque vasili y dimitri estaban masacrando a los valerosos muyadines de la libertad. Curioso que cuando se fue ruslan se metio jhonny y también tuvieron que salir por patas.







*Los Ángeles 1984.*

Ahora es el turno de los defensores del proletariado y el bien común. boicotearon los juegos porque "no había garantía de seguridad para sus atletas". o sea, se iban a quedar en el cruel capitalismo salvaje. no había agentes del kagebe para vigilarlos a todos.







*Open Australia 2022.*

Expulsión de Djokovich por tema jerinquillazo obligatorio.







Pongámonos de pie para kantar el icno del nwo.


----------



## Don Meliton (17 Ene 2022)

En cuanto vea que no le dejan entrar en EEUU ni en RU y que los patrocinadores le van pegando el toque, Yokovich se declarara vacunado tres o cuatro veces si hace falta y provacunas total.

Por cierto, se paso por el forro las leyes serbias (y las espanyolas) viajando cuando se suponia que debia estar haciendo cuarantena por su positivo por el bicho, va Serbia o Espanya a decir algo al respecto o van a quedar, de nuevo, como paises bananeros y casaputas??

Luego nos extranyaremos de que la moronegrada se crea que esto es jauja y que las leyes estan para los pringaos remeros.


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Y tú qué pasa, que les has preguntado a todos?



Aquí en Australia la inmensa mayoría de la gente está a favor de la decisión de expulsar al embustero serbio. A favor de mandarlo a la puta calle y no volver a dejarlo entrar en años. Que se vaya a contar trolas a sus paisanos en Serbia, aquí esas actitudes marrulleras y liantes no están bien vistas.


----------



## Don Luriio (17 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Aquí en Australia la inmensa mayoría de la gente está a favor de la decisión de expulsar al embustero serbio. A favor de mandarlo a la puta calle y no volver a dejarlo entrar en años. Que se vaya a contar trolas a sus paisanos en Serbia, aquí esas actitudes marrulleras y liantes no están bien vistas.



A la puta calle dice el gilipollas. Será a a su mansión en Montecarlo. Mientras tu en tu cueva de mierda pinchándote ponzoña como buen borrego. Qué gentuza más miserable


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ene 2022)

Don Luriio dijo:


> A la puta calle dice el gilipollas. Será a a su mansión en Montecarlo. Mientras tu en tu cueva de mierda pinchándote ponzoña como buen borrego. Qué gentuza más miserable



Muy bien, que se vaya a su mansión donde sea, pero aquí no entra. A LA PUTA CALLE.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (17 Ene 2022)

UNa persona con cojones e íntegra (lo facil que deberia ser con tanto dinero com para retirarte y sin embargo a nosotros nos tocan los comepollas oficialgenocidas).



Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Novak NO es un inmigrante ni un turista, se debería considerar que un torneo de GS se juega en un territorio neutral, sólo ha ido a jugar un torneo y volverse de inmediato.



Cierto, doble o triple ilegalidad la de Australia.




Funcional dijo:


> A los que se alegran: solo os deseo que cuando el NWO os obligue a ingerir cianuro "por el bien común" os acordéis de Djokovic y de todos los que aún creemos en que la libertad es posible.



+100000000000000000



Kbkubito dijo:


> Ahora resulta que no participar en el experimento de una terapia genética nunca antes probada,con una autorización de emergencia que exime a los fabricantes de cualquier responsabilidad,te convierte en antivacunas.
> 
> You look like you just come off a comic book.



Es como si el que le han dado una inyeccion letal en el corredor de la muerte de EEUU le dicen que es negacionista por negarse a dicho proceso.

Pero la gente no lo ve claro...



César Borgia dijo:


>



La izmierda de caviar socialcomunista de los billlonarios.

Y que haya gente que los vote...


----------



## wolfy (17 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Aquí en Australia la inmensa mayoría de la gente está a favor de la decisión de expulsar al embustero serbio. A favor de mandarlo a la puta calle y no volver a dejarlo entrar en años. Que se vaya a contar trolas a sus paisanos en Serbia, aquí esas actitudes marrulleras y liantes no están bien vistas.



Jo jo jo..... un país de descendientes de putas y ladrones intentando dar clases de moralidad. 

Lo que ha demostrado precisamente el gobierno australiano es que son ellos precisamente los que han tenido actitudes marrulleras y liantes dando permiso de viaje de Djokovic y una vez en su territorio montando el circo que han montado. 

Han quedado muy retratados.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Aquí en Australia la inmensa mayoría de la gente está a favor de la decisión de expulsar al embustero serbio. A favor de mandarlo a la puta calle y no volver a dejarlo entrar en años. Que se vaya a contar trolas a sus paisanos en Serbia, aquí esas actitudes marrulleras y liantes no están bien vistas.



Menudo subnormal el muerto de hambre inmigrante,
habla de Australia como si fuera su casa  

al ignore hijodeputa


----------



## Plasteriano (17 Ene 2022)

A ver, subnormal, Djokovic no ha sido embajador de Serbia porque a lo que se dedica es a golpear pelotas, no a la diplomacia.

Lo que ha sí ha sido es embajador de Unicef.









El tenista Novak Djokovic, nuevo embajador de UNICEF


El Fondo de la ONU para la Infancia (UNICEF) presentó hoy al serbio Novak Djokovic, número uno del tenis mundial, como su nuevo embajador de Buena Voluntad, durante un evento organizado en la sede de esa agencia en Nueva York.




news.un.org





¿Sabes lo que es la Unicef y de qué organización supranacional depende?

¿Y conoces el entramado del que forma parte?







Ahora sigue chillando que Yocovid es un héroe antiNWO y un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## txusky_g (17 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



"Miento, luego existo": Novak Djokovic


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (17 Ene 2022)

juster dijo:


> EL DOJO CREYO QUE ESTABA EN EUROPA Y SE TOMO LA MIGRACION A LA LIGERA...
> LAS LEYES SON PARA CUMPLIRSE Y NO CAGARSE EN ELLAS..
> BIEN POR LOS AUSTRALIANOS !!!



No ha infringido ninguna ley australiana, ni él ni los otros (parece que tres) que quedan sin pinchar.


----------



## Lain Coubert (17 Ene 2022)

Podemos asegurar que el canguro lo ha inoculado.

Estoy seguro de que intentó colarse en Australia con el pasaporte covid que crearon en Burbuja y que conducía a una web falsa.


----------



## Brigit (17 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> pero el torneo puede cambiar de ubicación porque puedes poner una pista de tenis en cualquier ciudad y país, no hay nada de especial, pero puedes en cambio poner la Torre Eiffel en Senegal o el Coliseo en Pakistán ? ... Por poder se podría, sí, pero sería algo totalmente diferente, un turista va a visitar un país, y es normal que se adapte, un deportista no va a visitar ni a vivir, va a competir ... De hecho, es lo que ha venido a decir la ministra francesa, Rolland Garros es un torneo internacional y el torneo le garantiza al gobierno que habrá una "burbuja de seguridad sanitaria", pero nada más, es el enfoque correcto.
> El gobierno asstraliano ha querido meter mierda y política porque creen que les favorece electoralmente, es una verguenza para el deporte



Si yo creo que esas normas son una estupidez, no tienen sentido, pero lo que no puede ser es que Djokovic tenga un trato de favor. Eso es injusto para el resto de los tenistas y de los australianos. O cambiar las normas o echarlo, no había más elección.


----------



## ArmiArma (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



¿LOS AUSTRALIANOS? Si no se han inoculado ni un 40%, será su Gobierno o algo así


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


>



No me esperaba menos del chupapollas pseudoliberal de Rallo que defendía el derecho de autodeterminación de Cataluña.


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Ha tenido tiempo para falsificar su datos y simular que se ha pinchado y no lo ha hecho.

¿O te crees que el esbirro premium Nadal se ha pinchado alguna mierda?


----------



## TercioVascongado (17 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿LOS AUSTRALIANOS? Si no se han inoculado ni un 40%, será su Gobierno o algo así



Otro ejemplo de lo hipócrita que es ese sujeto, que para unas cosas defiende la soberanía individual y para otra no tiene problema en sustituir los intereses individuales por los del gobierno de turno. No hay más que ver quién le paga a ese impostor.


----------



## SrPurpuron (17 Ene 2022)

juster dijo:


> EL DOJO CREYO QUE ESTABA EN EUROPA Y SE TOMO LA MIGRACION A LA LIGERA...
> LAS LEYES SON PARA CUMPLIRSE Y NO CAGARSE EN ELLAS..
> BIEN POR LOS AUSTRALIANOS !!!



Bien por los australianos? Infórmese bien antes de opinar.


----------



## ArmiArma (17 Ene 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Que está teniendo cojones si,pero yo tendría cuidado en no elevar su figura como un mártir de la causa,vivimos tiempos en los que pueden ir apareciendo falsos profetas,falsos testigos,etc...
> 
> Los medios ahora le están ridiculizando,pero pueden darle la vuelta a la tortilla sibilina mente y presentarnos a alguien "especial".
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Dalo por hecho, sí solo en Europa hay 150Mill de NO inoculados y buscas una promoción global continental, más allá de los Nadales patrios de la vieja escuela cualquier marca ya sabría de quién tirar. Exactamente igual que con Irving y la NBA en EEUU donde ya no vende a los de un equipo, si no a la disidencia de TODOS ellos. Al tiempo, está cantado por pura matemática, tanto en deportes como en todo lo demás, las únicas figuras GLOBALES hermanadas que se están construyendo son precisamente esas.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (17 Ene 2022)

Para mi el Open de Australia a muerto
Espero que Nadal NO GANE


----------



## AssGaper (17 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



Los vuconides sois tontísimos, a ver si los subnormales de ese calibre os morís ya y que solo sobrevivan los que apoyan nuestra causa y fueron vacunados por la fuerza.
Lo han hechado por leyes de inmigración, y no méramente sanitarias que era el asunto que ganó No-VAC.


----------



## Tranki (17 Ene 2022)

Francia rectifica y no permitirá que Djokovic participe en Roland-Garros si no se vacuna


El Gobierno francés ha rectificado y exigirá a todos los que compitan en Roland-Garros que estén vacunados, también el público y los profesionales implicados.




www.eurosport.es





A ver qué hace ahora "el trolas".


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Aquí en Australia la inmensa mayoría de la gente está a favor de la decisión de expulsar al embustero serbio. A favor de mandarlo a la puta calle y no volver a dejarlo entrar en años. Que se vaya a contar trolas a sus paisanos en Serbia, aquí esas actitudes marrulleras y liantes no están bien vistas.



A mí lo que más me asusta son los que hablan conociendo la opinión "de la mayoría". Especialmente los políticos, pero no solo.


----------



## Vorian (17 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza.
> Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.



O sea, que aplicamos la soberania del Estado o el liberalismo segun conviene...El dinero por encima de la ley.
"Estos son mis principios, si no le gustan, tengo otros" ¿le suena esta frase? Pq es lo que me ha recordado su mensaje.

DURA LEX, SED LEX


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Ene 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Australia demostrando que es un gobierno-marioneta del anglosionismo internacional.



Muchos ya lo sabíamos, pero no solo Australia. Prácticamente todo Occidente. Lo que pasa es que siempre hay alumnos aventajados. Tasmania independiente, pero ya.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (17 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza.
> Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.



Le habían dado el visado primero, no? Pues eso. No creo que Djokovic quisiera quedarse en Melbourne de mantero, o para pedir paguita o integrándose en una red de tráfico de drogas o de mujeres. Esto con el debido respeto a la gente extranjera que viene aquí ha ganarse honradamente la vida.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>




Vaya, vaya, a ver si se pone tan riguroso con los morenitos ilegales en España que entran a la fuerza.


----------



## ivanito (17 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Rallo tiene una lucha contra el control de las fronteras. En su liberalismo extremo, cree que hay que dejar las fronteras abiertas y que la gente se mueva libremente (también hay que decir que no defiende ayudas para los inmigrantes ni pisos ni sanidad ni nada, el que viene que trabaje y se busque la vida). Así que ha pensado que puede usar el caso de Djokovic para confrontar con los que defienden las fronteras.
> 
> En mi opinión comete un error y así se lo he dicho en twitter. El control de fronteras está bien, pero eso no quiere decir que en ocasiones se haga un abuso de ese poder. Y eso se puede criticar.



Es que como buen extremista ideológico que es, Rallo solo ve blancos y negros.
Y mira que me gustan mucho algunas disertaciones de Rallo en su canal de YouTube y es muy buen argumentador, pero cuando patina, patina, y esta vez lo ha hecho, y bien patinado.
Por cierto, el se posiciona claramente a favor de Yocovic como buen liberal.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2022)

Para quienes no lo sepan, el t"tema Djocovic" tiene que ver con "¡¡la economía, estúpido!!"

Una de las mayores corporaciónes - sino la mayor- es la conocida minera "RioTinto",
de agrio recuerdo por Andalucia, a la vez que (parece ser) patrocinadora o algo así,
del trofeo de tenis australiano... Y Parece que es de sobra conocido, en Serbia claro,
los deseos de esta minera en abrir una mina de litio venenosa en Serbia, a la que
el Djokovic se opuso personalmente.

Osease que tenemos al Novak Djokovic, cabreando a Río Tinto y ellos alimentan 
a un montón de carteras por Australia, como la del primer ministro aussi tomándose
su venganza. 
Eso es lo que hay.


----------



## juster (17 Ene 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Bien por los australianos? Infórmese bien antes de opinar.



estoy bien informado, no necesito recomendaciones...
si un pais pone sus reglas y tu quieres entrar, tendras que cumplirlas...
sino, te dan una patada como al negacionista ese...


----------



## Guillotin (17 Ene 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


>



El Diablo sobre ruedas ha hablado.


----------



## ivanito (17 Ene 2022)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> Nos indignamos porque Djokovic no es un inmigrante ilegal en busca de paguitas. Es el no1 del mundo y viajaba a Australia para crear riqueza.
> Parece que el sr. Rallo no se entera.



El Sr Rallo yo le tenía cierta estima, pero en este tuit veo que es un gilipollas mas de los millones que pueblan este país.

Está tratando de reducir el debate de Yocovic a la soberanía o no de decidir quien entra en tu país, cuando lo que se debate es si es justo impedir la entrada a un deportista que posiblemente se esté jugando el ser el mejor jugador de la historia por una medida tan arbitraria y nazi como la de prohibir entrar al país a todo el que no esté vacunado, cuando se puede sustituir por una PCR diaria por ejemplo si lo que se pretende es que no entre nadie contagiado. Igualito el caso que los millones de inmis ilegales que asedian a diario nuestras fronteras con la intención de quedarse en España, si sí claro.

Pensaba que estaba con Yocovic por su derecho a no vacunarse y no meramente por razones ideológicas de que las fronteras deben estar abiertas a todo el mundo, aunque seas un delincuente.
Me quedan muy pocas ganas de seguir su canal después de esta payasada tan grande.
Qué lastima.

Y qué lastima del ser humano, porque seguro que los australianos solo apoyan a su gobierno porque como les han encerrado a todos ahora quieren que lo pague también Yocovic por pura rabia. Como en Australia no han podido follar todos, pues a tirar a la puta al rio.
El ser humano a veces da mucho asco.


----------



## ivanito (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ese es el error: estáis centrando el debate en vuestra ideología sobre el virus en vez de en el cumplimiento o no de las normas.
> 
> Es como la teoría de los perroflautas que dicen que el planeta es de todos y nadie tiene derecho a exigir un visado para entrar en un país.



Yo soy vacunado y mascarillado y no veo bien que se oblique a vacunar a alguien para entrar en un país, cuando ni siquiera vas a quedarte en el, cuando se puede sustituir con una PCR o una cuarentena, si lo que se pretende es que no contagies a nadie.
Te están obligando indirectamente a vacunarte por cojones encima cuando no es ni tu país siquiera.
Se deberían dar mas opciones para la gente que no quiera ser vacunada, al menos para estos casos especiales.
Y más aun cuando la vacuna no impide ni el contagio ni la trasmisión.

No es un debate sobre el virus, ni sobre soberanía de control de fronteras como pretende Rallo, sino sobre libertades individuales.
El tiempo y el mundo dará la razón a Djocovic, o eso espero, sino muy mal acabaremos porque eso significará que se impone la sin razón.


----------



## Guillotin (17 Ene 2022)

*Son las normas y hay que cumplirlas.*


----------



## ivanito (17 Ene 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> El Diablo sobre ruedas ha hablado.



Mejor, porque eso quiere decir que estoy en el lado bueno apoyando a Djocovid.
Mejor dicho apoyando su derecho a no vacunarse. Y que conste que a mi la persona de Djocovid me la suda, no le conozco personalmente ni tengo simpatía ni antipatía ninguna hacia él.

Echenique ya solo por ser millonario por meritos propios le odia, porque los rojos odian a todos los millonarios que se lo han ganado con su esfuerzo y sudor. Su opinión está muy sesgada por su ideología.
En lo de magufo si le doy la razón, pero eso no es delito.


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ene 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿LOS AUSTRALIANOS? Si no se han inoculado ni un 40%, será su Gobierno o algo así











Vaccination numbers and statistics


This page contains data about Australia's COVID-19 vaccine rollout. We update this page every day with the latest information.




www.health.gov.au





93% de australianos mayores de 16 años con doble vacuna. ¿A los magufos no os da vergüenza andar siempre posteando fake news?


----------



## The Replicant (17 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo soy vacunado y mascarillado y no veo bien que se oblique a vacunar a alguien para entrar en un país, cuando ni siquiera vas a quedarte en el, cuando se puede sustituir con una PCR o una cuarentena, si lo que se pretende es que no contagies a nadie.
> Te están obligando indirectamente a vacunarte por cojones encima cuando no es ni tu país siquiera.
> Se deberían dar mas opciones para la gente que no quiera ser vacunada, al menos para estos casos especiales.
> Y más aun cuando la vacuna no impide ni el contagio ni la trasmisión.
> ...



ojalá hubiera más gente que piensa como tu, está claro que esto ya no es un tema "sanitario", el que tenga ojos para ver que vea...


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ene 2022)

wolfy dijo:


> Jo jo jo..... un país de descendientes de putas y ladrones intentando dar clases de moralidad.
> 
> Lo que ha demostrado precisamente el gobierno australiano es que son ellos precisamente los que han tenido actitudes marrulleras y liantes dando permiso de viaje de Djokovic y una vez en su territorio montando el circo que han montado.
> 
> Han quedado muy retratados.



El gobierno no dió permiso de viaje a Djokovic. Deja de informarte en twits magufos. "Tennis Australia" dijo que le aplicarían exención médica para jugar el torneo, pero al llegar contó EMBUSTES a los agentes aduaneros. Craso error. A la puta calle.


----------



## wolfy (17 Ene 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> Vaccination numbers and statistics
> 
> 
> This page contains data about Australia's COVID-19 vaccine rollout. We update this page every day with the latest information.
> ...










Pues si que está siendo efectiva la vacuna.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Tú que sabes lo que se bajará.
Si entra al redil igual que todos los covidiotas, pues será su problema, pero de momento ha hecho justo lo contrario.
No como los comepollas inútiles que estando forrados se meten esa mierda por un poco más de dinero y ego.
Y me gustaría saber si hay algunos que han pagado para falsificar su pasaporte de mierda y no se han pinchado realmente. A estos es para fusilarlos a raquetazos. Ya que están haciendo propaganda de un veneno del nwo y mucho tonto se lo cree y se la pone gracias a toda la propaganda traidora de mierda que inunda los medios.
Así que el blablabla es el de los gilipollas coviotas que no se enteran de una mierda. Ahora que, con la mierda que se han pinchado se le van a quitar las tonterías de golpe.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (17 Ene 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> De hecho, es lo que ha venido a decir la ministra francesa, Rolland Garros es un torneo internacional y el torneo le garantiza al gobierno que habrá una "burbuja de seguridad sanitaria", pero nada más, es el enfoque correcto.



la ministra francesa ha tardado poco en decir todo lo contrario de lo que decía hace pocos días, el sanchismo se expande por europa, we're fucked !!

pd : No han esperado ni un día, joder, se habrá enterado en el avión


----------



## estupeharto (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## NeoGoldstein (17 Ene 2022)

Narwhal dijo:


> Ni en el US Open ni en Wimbledon le van a dejar jugar tampoco así que mucho BLA BLA BLA y muchos cojones pero al final SE BAJARÁ LOS PANTALONES. Y más cuando su patrocinadores le den el primer toque. Al tiempo.



Alucino cómo hay tanta gente que aplaude a los gobiernos dictatoriales para que presionen más y más a los no vacunados y les hagan la vida imposible.
Estás celebrando que a una persona sana le arruinen su carrera deportiva.
Yo me pregunto, ¿qué cojones os han inoculado, el virus de la rabia?
No es normal vuestro nivel de odio.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Ene 2022)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Yo me pregunto, ¿qué cojones os han inoculado, el virus de la rabia?
> No es normal vuestro nivel de odio.


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2022)

Mientras tanto... En Melbourne:


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (17 Ene 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> O sea, que aplicamos la soberania del Estado o el liberalismo segun conviene...El dinero por encima de la ley.
> "Estos son mis principios, si no le gustan, tengo otros" ¿le suena esta frase? Pq es lo que me ha recordado su mensaje.
> 
> DURA LEX, SED LEX



Por supuesto. Se deja entrar al que te va a aportar algo positivo.


----------



## HaCHa (17 Ene 2022)

*Djokovic es un ejemplo para el deporten. *


----------



## B. Golani (17 Ene 2022)

de verdad existe alguien que le guste ver un partido d tenis ???? me parece mas entretenido jugar a la brisca aunke sea contra una app. Como somnifero vale


----------



## B. Golani (17 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



Y a kien coño le importa ????????????


----------



## Scout.308 (17 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> Mientras tanto... En Melbourne:



Hostias ha caído fulminado por la bacuna. Bueno que en realidad no es una bacuna si no una terapia génica experimental para exterminar a la humanidad con óxido de grafeno.
Ah no espera, que al final del video se levanta y se va andando. Habrá sido un desmayo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ene 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo soy vacunado y mascarillado y no veo bien que se oblique a vacunar a alguien para entrar en un país, cuando ni siquiera vas a quedarte en el, cuando se puede sustituir con una PCR o una cuarentena, si lo que se pretende es que no contagies a nadie.
> Te están obligando indirectamente a vacunarte por cojones encima cuando no es ni tu país siquiera.
> Se deberían dar mas opciones para la gente que no quiera ser vacunada, al menos para estos casos especiales.
> Y más aun cuando la vacuna no impide ni el contagio ni la trasmisión.
> ...




A ver: yo NO VEO BIEN que se pida la vacuna EN NINGUNA PARTE ,porque la mascarilla es lo que evita contagios.

Pero si un país lo pone como norma, veo bien que se la exijan a todos. 

Una cosa es el debate sobre exigir o no la vacuna y otra sobre si UNA VEZ ESTABLECIDA LA NORMA hay que exigirla a todo el mundo por igual. 

Yo no estoy hablando de que me guste el pase covid.


----------



## petro6 (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver: yo NO VEO BIEN que se pida la vacuna EN NINGUNA PARTE ,porque la mascarilla es lo que evita contagios.
> 
> Pero si un país lo pone como norma, veo bien que se la exijan a todos.
> 
> ...



La cuestión está si eso se lo piden a todos los inmigras de colores que entran en Australia...


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ene 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> La cuestión está si eso se lo piden a todos los inmigras de colores que entran en Australia...



Pues a lo mejor allí sí, que son más serios con la inmigración. 
En España seguro que no, ese es el problema.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (17 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 909354



Multicuentas, siempre igual, les gustan las cadenas, son sus costumbres y hay que pagarlas.


----------



## Charo afgana (17 Ene 2022)

SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 909354



CM tragacionista al ignore.


----------



## intensito (17 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> esto es un tio con cojones, la historia no acaba aqui
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 908243



*Novak Djokovic se une al Blackout Tuesday*


----------



## Sardónica (17 Ene 2022)

La gente en general es desagradecida.


----------



## intensito (17 Ene 2022)

*Novak Djokovic se une al Blackout Tuesday*


----------



## Erik morden (17 Ene 2022)

El Promotor dijo:


> La historia ya ha terminado y lo ha hecho muy mal para el serbio.
> 
> Ya solo queda patalear, gimotear y montarse películas sobre héroes que seguro emocionan a Spielberg & cía.
> 
> ...



No terminó, entonces no sería noticia.
Lo que no entiendo es el porqué, algo voluntario que no te lo recomienda tu médico y tú metiendo la gamba como si supieras tu historial médico.
Por qué insultas a la peña por ejercer su derecho?, no soy sanitario ni hago tik tok. 
Con tal que una persona no haya sido informada y tener unos días para pensar o no tenga prospecto con un médico explicando no vale nada, propaganda. 
Ni soy flip, tú haces sólo flop.


----------



## Kurten (17 Ene 2022)

Han jodido y bien a Trolas Yocovid

Un saludo


----------



## snoopi (17 Ene 2022)

lo unico cierto es que el torneo va a ser de los menos vistos de la historia por que no hay tenistas de nivel


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> Multicuentas, siempre igual, les gustan las cadenas, son sus costumbres y hay que pagarlas.



Qué gilipollez, multicuentas serás tú, flipado.


----------



## Ulises 33 (17 Ene 2022)

SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA dijo:


> Qué gilipollez, multicuentas serás tú, flipado.



2006 y 590 mensajes, como si no conocieramos el foro. Calopez y sus costumbres.


----------



## SÍNDROMEDECASSANDRA (17 Ene 2022)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> 2006 y 590 mensajes, como si no conocieramos el foro. Calopez y sus costumbres.



Pues a mí no me conoces, flipado.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ene 2022)

Ja, ja: Sánchez dice que deben exigirse las medidas sanitarias A TODOS LOS QUE VENGAN A ESPAÑA sean quienes sean.   

Seguro que los que traen en barcos de rescate, a los que saltan la valla o que vienen en pateras directamente, les piden el certificado de vacunación.


----------



## ivanito (17 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> A ver: yo NO VEO BIEN que se pida la vacuna EN NINGUNA PARTE ,porque la mascarilla es lo que evita contagios.
> 
> Pero si un país lo pone como norma, veo bien que se la exijan a todos.
> 
> ...



El problema es exigirlo como norma. Evidentemente si en vez de Jocovic en el Open jugándose desempatar a gram slams hubiera sido Pepe Perez que iba a jugar al tenis en el jardín con su primo de Australia, nadie se hubiera enterado ni se hubiera montado este pifostio.
Pero la injusticia es la misma. ¡Te están obligando a vacunar para pisar suelo australiano, por mucho que demuestres que no tienes el virus! ¿Obligan a vacunar a los nacionales, o también los van a echar de su propio país si no se vacunan?


----------



## PASEANTE (17 Ene 2022)

Esta claro que la distopía avanza mucho más rápido en algunas zonas, pues lo que le faltaba a Australia ya ... Aislados en el orto del mundo y amenazada por la invasión China de todo el Pacífico desde hace décadas, cosa que ocurrirá más tarde o temprano, creo que esto algunos gobiernos se lo tienen que empezar a mirar, Rusia y China se están partiendo el culo del hazmerreír que está siendo occidente

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. VULT (20 Ene 2022)

Por completar lo de la deportación a Djokovic y a propósito de los que cacarean el "dura lex, sed lex" en redes sociales y tertulias subvencionadas, intentamos explicar que la crítica no va de lo maloso o intransigente que sea el gobierno de Australia, sino de que se ha pasado por el forro el propio ordenamiento australiano. 

Asi que a quien le interese la vision un poco mas "tecnica" de lo que verdaderamente ha ocurrido aqui:

kafkfa en australia (ii) – deus vult


----------

